# Milton Gun Show Concealed weapon Permit



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if they will have a booth set up for concealed weapons apllications at this show Thanks for your reply's in advance


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Dont think they setup at the Milton show! Just P'cola and FWB shows I am pretty sure


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*Milton*

Thanks for your reply. Will save me a trip to Milton.


----------



## dannheisser (May 8, 2011)

when is the milton show?


----------



## dannheisser (May 8, 2011)

never mind, found the date


----------



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

You might want to consider the class at ERML. 

http://www.erml-gunclub.org/


----------

